

Hacker Makes the 5th of November One to Remember - asnark
http://chronicle.com/blogs/wiredcampus/hacker-makes-the-fifth-of-november-one-to-remember/28076

======
noonespecial
_Though the investigation is still ongoing, Mr. Watkins said the responsible
parties could face “serious charges” for their prank. “Childish pranks just
don’t have a place anymore,” he said. “What may have been seen as cute and
clever years ago really doesn’t get that kind of reaction today.”_

The saddest thing I've read in a very long while. You don't think about it
much day to day, but we've lost _so very much_. The terrorists didn't just
win, but with our all too zealous aid, they frikkin' rocked the house.

